# Any older students?



## nelliefar (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm about 30 and am attending college full time right now. Any others in the same boat as me?


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm 22 and just started junior college.


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

Havin to do presentations all the time makes me want to drop out of school though. :sigh


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: re: Any older students?*



Iric said:


> Havin to do presentations all the time makes me want to drop out of school though. :sigh


^^ditto

i'm 20, currently a junior.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yep, I'm 26. I graduate next month, but then I have to move on to grad school.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I am 25 years old. I plan on going back to School this Fall.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

27, moving onto grad school next semester.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 24 and just started studying last semester.
I know that there are older people than me that started studying last semester too.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Nearly 24 and on my 6th year of community college :sigh


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

27 and will start full-time this fall...will be my third semester :>


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

25 here


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm 29 and on my eleventh or twelfth year of formal, full-time, post-secondary education. I lost count. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah, I'm a 26 year-old junior. Probably going to grad school next year.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm 25 starting tomorrow: have 71 units enough to transfer yet have to finish transfer requirements. By the time I'm finish with community college, I'll have over 100 units. I don't mind taking more classes since I'm just focused on getting a liberal education. 

My major is Liberal Studies and Music. Liberal Studies is a 46 unit program, while Bachelor's in Music is I think 76 units. I'll probably finish school when I'm 30 having over completing 200 units. 

:fall


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm 23. I have over 93 units in junior college right now. I had the 60 units that was the maximum accepted for transferring two years ago, but I was too scared to move on. So I kept changing my major, which meant I had more requirements to complete before I could transfer to a university. 

bleh. I am worthless.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm 26. I'll probably be in my late twenties to early thirties by the time I graduate.


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

I started community college straight out of high school, but then I attained horrible grades to the point where I got disqualified. 

After a few semesters, I went to a whole new community college in another district. I didn't want my old college record to be part of this new college so I just started from scratch. I'm now 20 and almost finishing up my freshman year.


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

25 and just now moving on to Junior status at 60ish credit hours. 

I didn't get started at college until age 20 between coming from a very disadvantaged background and being depressed from age 17 on. All of that got interrupted less than a year later when I got in a horrible car wreck & developed a very severe case of depression & social phobia that didn't let up for 3 years. After spending a year and a half working full time I decided I was functioning well enough to try school again and found I had become a totally different person. Somehow, I lost the social phobia and learned how to be a very effective speaker (as in professor feedback remarks with become a teacher triple underlined after presentations in a semester long class that was all presentations for test grades), figured out how to get good grades, and how to make people wave when they saw me.

It's really unbelievable at times how much things have changed since I first came here, but given the situation I came from, you can do it too. It really is in you, but finding it is the key.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

Spent 4 years at community college. 

Just finished my 3rd year at University. I will be finished in 09.

I am 27 (will be 28 in a few months). I have been this long in college due to switching majors to many damn times.

PLan to go grad school.


----------



## Sam Fisher (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm 33, and starting my first semester. I should have a degree by the time I'm about 46 or 47.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 19, 2005)

"Having to do presentations all the time makes me want to drop out of school though. :sigh"

I had the same issue when I attended college, particularly in graduate school where much more participation and presentations are required than in undergraduate school. 

What helped me was registering with the disability office, and telling my professors that I had SAD. The majority of them were very compassionate and understanding, and allowed me to complete alternative assignments instead of doing the presentations.


----------

